# what is the stupidest hospital to hospital transport you have ever done?



## johnrsemt (Aug 9, 2008)

sort of like stupid runs;  but stupid transports

   I did one from small to large hospital for a prisoner having chest pain.  received verbal and written orders from ED dr to:  "wake pt up every 10 min, ask him what his chest pain was (pt was being transported to rule out MI)  and if it was more than 3/10 to give pt 5mg Morphine, IV.  
   when I looked at the Dr like he was a moron,  he got upset,  gave me the written orders and told me that he was going to call the receiving facility in 90 min to make sure I followed his orders.

  During transport pt woke up * 1 (on his own,  I didn't wake him up),  when I asked how bad the pain was  he had to think for a couple of seconds,  then told me it was 13.    I told him to relax, close his eyes, and I would give him something for the pain.   I wriggled IV tubing  and he went to sleep.  

   at receiving ED,  I gave Dr paperwork,  showed him the orders,  he told me he would shoot me if I followed them.   about that time the first Dr called, asked him if I followed the orders,   and asked by 2nd Doc:   " what in the he** have you been smoking?"  and was hung up on.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 9, 2008)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!! So familiar!*

We could do a thread on stupid doctor tricks...

My nursing partner, a Kaiser pt, needed a heart cath. They placed the cath at their hosp, then drove her across town to a facility that had the equip, the catheter essentially being held in place by tape and a sandbag. They saved some money I bet.:wacko:

My wife's coworker's dad went to the same hosp because he had been having headaches. The coworker was reading in the waiting room and was called in...his dad was having a grand mal seizure, later shown on PM to be a massive CVA. The family practice doc told him to get the car and drive the pt around the building to the ED.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 10, 2008)

johnrsemt said:


> sort of like stupid runs;  but stupid transports.



I was doing a psych transfer from one ER to another. I had the pt run out of the rig on me due to a panic attack.  I had the rig pull over before hand to rebelt him.  When we stopped he bolted. I had no restraint orders which is why he could get up. I will never let that happen again.

 He was willing to get back in only if he sat in the front.  I obliged because I would have had to call the police if he didn't getback in. This is not SOP of course but i had to improvise. I didn't want the pt hurting himself or anyone else.  He wasn't violent but I didn't expect him to bolt either.  Stupid, stupid me.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 10, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> We could do a thread on stupid doctor tricks...
> 
> My nursing partner, a Kaiser pt, needed a heart cath. They placed the cath at their hosp, then drove her across town to a facility that had the equip, the catheter essentially being held in place by tape and a sandbag. They saved some money I bet.:wacko:




This is actually fairly frequent here.  There is only 1 hospital in a 3 county area that has Interventional Cardiac Cath capabilites.  However, there are 3 additional hospitals that have Diagnotic Cath Labs.  What happens when they get in there and realize OH CRAP something needs to be done?  




mycrofft said:


> My wife's coworker's dad went to the same hosp because he had been having headaches. The coworker was reading in the waiting room and was called in...his dad was having a grand mal seizure, later shown on PM to be a massive CVA. The family practice doc told him to get the car and drive the pt around the building to the ED.


 
WHAT?  Your aren't serious are you?  One of our hospitals has a large Medical Center across the street from the ER. Just about every speciality practices and they have an Urgent Care facility.  EMS runs regular calls there to transport the patient ACROSS the street.  A few years ago there was a huge uproar because we were getting our rear ends kicked all over the county.  ALS fire was on scene at the clinic across the street, was pacing the patient, and the ambulance had a 35 minute response time.  The first TWO units that were put on teh call were diverted (one for a cardiac arrest they would have had to drive by, another witnessed rollover mvc).  Anyway, the FD and clinic neither one could just roll her across the street.


----------



## yowzer (Aug 10, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> One of our hospitals has a large Medical Center across the street from the ER. Just about every speciality practices and they have an Urgent Care facility.  EMS runs regular calls there to transport the patient ACROSS the street.



I remember a crew getting in trouble once because they wheeled a patient the 100 feet from an ER bed to a mobile MRI in a trailer in the parking lot outside, instead of putting the stretcher into the ambulance and taking it right back out.

We could spend all shift at another hospital shutting people between their rooms and a radiation-therapy facility in a building in the same parking lot... that was a little further distance, though.

Once we got sent to a hospital that was basically an ED, outpatient clinics, and a couple of floors leased out to a nursing home... to take someone from the ED to the nursing home_ in the same building_. There was an elevator in the ED that went up to the right floor, even. That doesn't really count as hospital to hospital, though.   Did a LOT of transports from that ED to the hospital across town (Owned by the same company) that did have inpatient floors... I can probably still drive the route in my sleep even though it's been a few years.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2008)

1. One hospital in my area has their MRI machine in a medical office at the end of the ramp to the ambulance bay and contracted with my old company to run RN CCT calls. The patients were normally not monitored during the actual MRI and the time in the ambulance was generally less than 2 minutes, including load and unload times. 

2. BLS non-emergent from a satalite psych facility for a patient with a BP of 70/40. This leads to the law of IFT v 911 calls. Either a facility will know how to assess a patient or the number for 911, but never both at the same time. 

3. RN CCT for a patient being transfered to repair a broken implanted pacemaker. Patient brought in via 911 in the morning when his pacemaker failed and was on a transvenous pacemaker when the CCT occured. The RN wanted us to return the pacemaker as soon as we dropped the patient off. 

4. 2 hour RN/RT transport for a patient 4 hours following surgery because the family wanted him closer and couldn't wait a day for his condition to improve. The RN and RT spent about an hour on scene adjusting meds and vent settings to get him ready for transport.


----------

